# Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)



## Rog (30 Mai 2007 às 18:35)

Também as tempestades tropicais já começaram no Pacífico Oriental. 
Com as tempestades Alvin e a Barbara, esta que ameaça se transformar em furacão e atingir a Costa do México nos próximos 5 dias.


----------



## Vince (30 Mai 2007 às 19:41)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Também as tempestades tropicais já começaram no Pacífico Oriental.
> Com as tempestades Alvin e a Barbara, esta que ameaça se transformar em furacão e atingir a Costa do México nos próximos 5 dias.



A Barbara parece ter potencial.


----------



## Vince (31 Mai 2007 às 11:41)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

*Tropical Storm BARBARA*






*ADV  LAT    LON      TIME     WIND  PR  STAT*
  1  14.20  -97.70 05/29/18Z   30  1005 TROPICAL DEPRESSION
  2  14.20  -97.50 05/30/00Z   30  1007 TROPICAL DEPRESSION
  3  14.10  -97.40 05/30/09Z   30  1006 TROPICAL DEPRESSION
  4  14.20  -97.30 05/30/12Z   35     - TROPICAL STORM
  5  13.30  -97.10 05/30/18Z   40     - TROPICAL STORM
  6  13.10  -96.90 05/31/00Z   40     - TROPICAL STORM
*  7  13.20  -96.70 05/31/09Z   40  1002 TROPICAL STORM*
+12  12.90  -96.60 05/31/18Z   45     - TROPICAL STORM
+24  12.80  -96.50 06/01/06Z   50     - TROPICAL STORM
+36  13.30  -96.30 06/01/18Z   55     - TROPICAL STORM
+48  13.80  -96.10 05/02/06Z   60     - TROPICAL STORM
+72  14.50  -96.00 05/03/06Z   65     - HURRICANE-1
+96  15.50  -96.50 05/04/06Z   70     - HURRICANE-1
+120  16.00  -98.00 05/05/06Z   65     - HURRICANE-1


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2007 às 17:38)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Bárbara enfraqueceu bastante, já não se prevê que evolua para furacão.

*Date: 29 MAY-01 JUN 2007
Tropical Storm BARBARA
ADV  LAT    LON      TIME     WIND  PR  STAT*
  1  14.20  -97.70 05/29/18Z   30  1005 TROPICAL DEPRESSION
  2  14.20  -97.50 05/30/00Z   30  1007 TROPICAL DEPRESSION
  3  14.10  -97.40 05/30/09Z   30  1006 TROPICAL DEPRESSION
  4  14.20  -97.30 05/30/12Z   35     - TROPICAL STORM
  5  13.30  -97.10 05/30/18Z   40     - TROPICAL STORM
  6  13.10  -96.90 05/31/00Z   40     - TROPICAL STORM
  7  13.20  -96.70 05/31/06Z   40     - TROPICAL STORM
  8  13.20  -96.70 05/31/06Z   40     - TROPICAL STORM
  9  12.90  -95.50 05/31/18Z   35     - TROPICAL STORM
 10  12.90  -95.30 06/01/00Z   30     - TROPICAL DEPRESSION
 11  12.90  -94.90 06/01/06Z   30     - TROPICAL DEPRESSION
* 12  13.00  -94.50 06/01/15Z   40  1003 TROPICAL STORM*
+12  13.30  -93.90 06/02/00Z   45     - TROPICAL STORM
+24  13.90  -93.50 06/02/12Z   50     - TROPICAL STORM
+36  14.60  -93.30 06/03/00Z   50     - TROPICAL STORM
+48  15.40  -93.20 06/03/12Z   50     - TROPICAL STORM
+72  16.60  -93.30 06/04/12Z   25     - TROPICAL DEPRESSION


----------



## Rog (1 Jun 2007 às 17:55)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



Vince disse:


> Bárbara enfraqueceu bastante, já não se prevê que evolua para furacão.
> 
> *Date: 29 MAY-01 JUN 2007
> Tropical Storm BARBARA
> ...




É interessante notar a evolução das previsões, a cada saída a apresentar um trajecto mais para Este.
O que pode ocorrer é já numa fase de depressão tropical, Barbara atravessar o México e chegar às águas do Golfo e ter ainda possibilidade de desenvolvimento, embora seja para já, uma hipotese remota.


----------



## Vince (1 Jun 2007 às 21:27)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> É interessante notar a evolução das previsões, a cada saída a apresentar um trajecto mais para Este.
> O que pode ocorrer é já numa fase de depressão tropical, Barbara atravessar o México e chegar às águas do Golfo e ter ainda possibilidade de desenvolvimento, embora seja para já, uma hipotese remota.



É uma possibilidade. Se tal sucedesse, a tempestade passar-se-ia a chamar Chantal.

Entretanto a Barbara está com muito melhor aspecto esta tarde, quase que parece que se arranjou para a chegada do Barry.






De notar a curiosidade das tempestades estarem na mesma letra "B" (2ª da época) mas a época no Pacífico Este começa oficialmente 15 dias antes da do Atlântico.


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2007 às 16:23)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Fica mais uma curiosidade, além de partilharem a mesma letra "B", fizeram o Landfall quase em simultâneo, um em Tampa Bay na Flórida, o outro entre a fronteira da Guatemala e o México.




> TWO TROPICAL STORMS MAKE LANDFALL THIS MORNING WITHIN ABOUT
> ONE HOUR...BARRY NEAR TAMPA BAY AND BARBARA NEAR THE BORDER OF
> MEXICO AND GUATEMALA IN THE EASTERN PACIFIC.


----------



## Rog (2 Jun 2007 às 18:05)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



Vince disse:


> Fica mais uma curiosidade, além de partilharem a mesma letra "B", fizeram o Landfall quase em simultâneo, um em Tampa Bay na Flórida, o outro entre a fronteira da Guatemala e o México.



Falta saber se irão retomar à água no mesmo momento.. mas nesta corrida Barbara está em desvantagem...


----------



## Vince (2 Jun 2007 às 23:53)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Falta saber se irão retomar à água no mesmo momento.. mas nesta corrida Barbara está em desvantagem...



Pois, é uma luta desigual...
Fui checkar no programa Nasa Winds, e a Barbara tinha uma linha de montanhas pela frente...






Mas olhando agora para o Satélite, acho que o NHC também se enganou um pouco. A Bárbara está a ser massacrada com aquela linha de montanhas, e nem de perto nem longe entrou por Terra a dentro como previsto no último path.







Mais curioso ainda, parte do remanescente sistema em dissipação parece estar sim a tomar um caminho, mas para o mar das Caraíbas através do Belize, quase na mesma  circulação à volta do Barry no Atlântico. 

Mais um "boneco" para exemplificar:





O que pode ser bastante interessante, pois toda esta mistura de vapor de água quente tropical a entrar, não no golfo do méxico onde as condições são desfavoráveis, mas sim pelo mar das caraíbas que já por si está bastante "aquecido", pode ajudar a despoletar mais qualquer coisa nos próximos dias. 



Digo eu, pura especulação...


----------



## Rog (3 Jun 2007 às 00:10)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



			
				Vince disse:
			
		

> Pois, é uma luta desigual...
> Fui checkar no programa Nasa Winds, e a Barbara tinha uma linha de montanhas pela frente...
> 
> 
> ...



Realmente olhando para essa linha de montanhas, o NHC colocou mto rapidamente o centro de Barbara mto por terra. 




			
				Vince disse:
			
		

> Mais curioso ainda, parte do remanescente sistema em dissipação parece estar sim a tomar um caminho, mas para o mar das Caraíbas através do Belize, quase na mesma "onda" da restante circulação por volta do Barry no Atlântico.
> 
> Mais um "boneco" para exemplificar:
> 
> ...



O Golfo está a receber ar mto seco continental que se está tb a infiltrar no Barry. Na animação de satelite do vapor de água é possível ver até alguma parte de Barbara sendo arrastada na mesma circulação de massas que Barry, pela zona da Peninsula do Iucatão.. Quanto a supor possiveis desenvolvimentos, é complicado dizer algo, basta ver a forma como a Tempestade tropical Berry começou... ou melhor, não quando começou, mas quando já lá estava e nem dêmos por ela...


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2007 às 01:38)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> Quanto a supor possiveis desenvolvimentos, é complicado dizer algo, basta ver a forma como a Tempestade tropical Berry começou... ou melhor, não quando começou, mas quando já lá estava e nem dêmos por ela...



E a maior dos parte dos forecaster's não prevê (ou previa) quase nada durante o mês de Junho, e apesar de quase todo o Atlântico continuar desfavorável, a zona das Caraíbas está já há várias semanas com temperaturas muito elevadas. E nos últimos 2/3 dias essa energia acumulada teve que se libertar por algum lado, e de forma não muito previsível. ..
E essas condições mantêm-se, precisamente a zona desde o mar das Caraíbas até ao outro lado da América Central, no Pacífico onde nasceu e se desenvolveu a Bárbara. 

Não me surpreenderia por ver mais desenvolvimentos nas próximas 1/2 semanas apesar das outras variáveis não serem favoráveis. E a ocorrer algum desenvolvimento, também será estranho e inesperado como o Barry.


----------



## Vince (3 Jun 2007 às 18:29)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



Rogpacheco disse:


> O que pode ocorrer é já numa fase de depressão tropical, Barbara atravessar o México e chegar às águas do Golfo e ter ainda possibilidade de desenvolvimento, embora seja para já, uma hipotese remota.



Afinal ... o que restou da Bárbara está agora a Oeste...

Quase que parece que está a escolher o local mais estreito e com menos montanhas para dar o salto para a Baía de Campeche no Golfo   












Estranho é que o NHC nem sequer se tenha dado ao trabalho de actualizar a informação de ontem com localização, pois agora ainda mostra a mesma imagem de ontem com a depressão a morrer ontem no interior bem a leste desta posição..

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/

*De qualquer forma, pouco mais é do que umas quantas nuvens, mas se já se esqueceram da Barbara poderiam desactivar os advisors.*


----------



## Minho (3 Jun 2007 às 19:26)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Eu só tenho a dizer uma coisa....


Parece que para esta temporada temos dois verdadeiros peritos no Seguimento das Perturbações Tropicais: *Rogpacheco e Vince*


----------



## Rog (15 Jul 2007 às 23:40)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Hoje já está activo a nova funcionalidade do NHC, o Graphical Tropical Weather Outlook.

Para o Pacífico Este, já com a nova tempestade tropical Cosme que se formou hoje.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Ago 2007 às 16:48)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

*Tempestade tropical se transforma em furacão sobre o Pacífico e pode afetar Havaí*

IMAGEM

A tempestade tropical "Flossie" se transformou em furacão hoje (10/AGOSTO/2007) sobre o Oceano Pacífico e pode afetar nas próximas 48 ou 72 horas o Havaí, segundo o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional do México (SMN).
"Embora seja o segundo furacão da temporada, a previsão é que o Havaí seja a zona ameaçada", disse o meteorologista do centro mexicano Alberto Hernández à agência Efe. O instituto faz previsões meteorológicas para vários países.
O especialista acredita que o "Flossie" pode afetar o arquipélago americano nos próximos dias, já que se transformou em furacão.
O último relatório divulgado pelo SMN às 10h (13h em Brasília) afirma que o furacão se dirige para oeste, saindo do litoral mexicano a 22 km/h. Ventos de 120 km/h e seqüências de até 150 quilômetros acompanham o "Flossie".
O fenômeno não afeta o México já que o ponto mais próximo de onde se encontra é Puerto Cortés, no estado de Baixa Califórnia, noroeste mexicano, a mais de 3 mil quilômetros do olho do furacão.

Hernández disse que é esperado "um aumento de chuvas fortes" para a próxima semana na península de Iucatã e no sudeste do México pela presença de baixas pressões contra o Caribe, que se dirigem ao Golfo do México. 
Uma segunda frente analisada ainda está no centro do Atlântico. No entanto, pode se transformar no primeiro furacão a passar pelo Atlântico nesta temporada, cruzando o Caribe através de Cuba, segundo o especialista.
O meteorologista não descarta que esse furacão fique sobre o Golfo do México nos dias 22 ou 23 deste mês. Além disso, pode se encaminhar para os Estados Unidos. Os estados de Louisiana e Flórida podem ser afetados.

CiclaBrasil


----------



## Vince (11 Ago 2007 às 20:54)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*



Gerofil disse:


> Tempestade tropical se transforma em furacão sobre o Pacífico e pode afetar Havaí



Bem, o Flossie chegou a Cat4, o que não estava previsto de todo por ninguém, e mesmo no satélite não parece  um Cat4 potente. 
O Leste do Pacífico tem tido bastante actividade mas sempre muito fraca, sendo agora o Flossie o sistema mais forte até agora.












À medida que se aproxima do Hawai deverá enfraquecer devido a águas mais frias e windshear bastante mais desfavorável. Mas tenho ideia que já previam isso ontem para hoje ...


----------



## Vince (14 Ago 2007 às 11:11)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

O Flossie esteve 2 dias a desafiar os elementos e os meteorologistas, mantendo-se ainda como furacão. Uma possível explicação é o facto de ser pequeno e um pouco menos sensível às condições envolventes, uma particularidade bem conhecido por exemplo nos furacões anulares (os que parecem um donut).  Mas hoje finalmente mostra sinais de forte enfraquecimento, esta madrugada o olho dissipou-se e a pressão subiu para os 970 Mb.













> OVER THE PAST 6 HOURS...AIRCRAFT RECONNAISSANCE AND SATELLITE DATA *HAVE SHOWN A CLEAR WEAKENING* TREND FOR HURRICANE FLOSSIE. AIRCRAFT OBSERVATIONS SHOWED THE CENTRAL PRESSURE HAD RISEN TO 970 MB AT 0503 UTC AND THE EYEWALL WAS OPEN TO THE SOUTHEAST. SATELLITE IMAGERY SHOWED THE EYE DISAPPEARING BY 0500 UTC WITH THE CLOUD PATTERN BECOMING STRETCHED OUT TOWARD THE NORTHEAST. APPARENTLY SHEAR IS FINALLY TAKING ITS TOLL ON FLOSSIE. THE SATELLITE ESTIMATES GAVE CI NUMBERS OF 5.5 AND 5.0. WE USED A CONSERVATIVE 100 KT FOR THE INITIAL INTENSITY. BOTH AIRCRAFT OBSERVATIONS AND A 0430 UTC QUIKSCAT PASS SHOWED A VERY ASYMMETRICAL WIND FIELD. WE INCREASED THE WIND RADII ON THE NORTH SIDE OF FLOSSIE AND DECREASED THEM ON THE SOUTH SIDE. THE TROPICAL STORM FORCE WINDS ARE STILL FORECAST TO EXTEND OUT FAR ENOUGH TO THE NORTH TO AFFECT THE BIG ISLAND AS FLOSSIE PASSES SOUTH OF THE ISLAND TOMORROW. A TROPICAL STORM WARNING AND A HURRICANE WATCH CONTINUE FOR THE BIG ISLAND. WE STILL EXPECT THAT NO WATCHES OR WARNINGS WILL BE REQUIRED FOR THE ISLANDS EXCEPT THE BIG ISLAND. A NORTHWARD SHIFT IN THE TRACK COULD CHANGE THIS EXPECTATION...BUT THE RECENT WEAKENING TREND MAKES IT LESS LIKELY THAT FLOSSIE WILL HAVE A MAJOR IMPACT OUTSIDE OF THE BIG ISLAND.
> 
> TRACK GUIDANCE HAS BECOME A BIT LESS TIGHTLY PACKED OVER THE PAST 6 HOURS BUT GENERALLY SHOWS A CONTINUED WEST NORTHWEST TRACK. WE HAVE KEPT THE TRACK NEARLY THE SAME EXCEPT FOR A SLIGHT SHIFT SOUTH AFTER 72 HOURS. THIS IS DUE TO THE EXPECTATION THAT FLOSSIE WILL WEAKEN FAIRLY RAPIDLY AND TRACK CLOSER TO THE LOW LEVEL STEERING FLOW.




A parte da ilha que será mais afectada é quase desabitada, e não me admiro nada que os malucos dos surfistas de Big Island lhe chamem um Figo...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Ago 2007 às 19:50)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

*Havaí decreta estado de emergência devido a furacão*

HONOLULU, Havaí - Autoridades do Havaí, arquipélago que pertence aos Estados Unidos, declararam, nesta terça-feira, estado de emergência devido à aproximação do furacão "Flossie" - rebaixado à categoria 3. Refúgios para receber possíveis desabrigados foram abertos e as escolas estão fechadas. A população também foi alertada para a possibilidade de inundações devido a chuvas intensas nesta quarta-feira. 
Conforme o jornal "Folha de S. Paulo", um furacão de categoria 3 (são 5 categorias) pode causar grandes danos e mortes em uma região muito habitada. Seus ventos podem ter de 178 km/h a 209 km/h. O fenômeno provoca grandes tempestades, que podem aumentar em intensidade, de acordo com a velocidade do furacão: quanto mais lento ele se move, maior será a quantidade de chuva precipitada. 

O Tempo


----------



## CMPunk (24 Ago 2007 às 09:21)

*Re: Tufões/Furacões Pacífico 2007*

Bem aqui está uma imagem de uma Tempestade em observação no Pacifico.
Deixo aqui a imagem e o link para quem quiser visitar.

*
Link*


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2007 às 23:46)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*

Formou-se hoje a oeste de Manzanillo, Mexico, a Tempestade Tropical Gil, o 7º sistema com nome no Pacífico Este.

Não representa qualquer perigo para Terra, e as  previsões apontam para uma vida muito curta.


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2007 às 19:23)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*

*Tempestade tropical "Gil" se forma no Pacífico, mas se afasta do México*

México, 30 ago (EFE) - A tempestade tropical "Gil" se formou nas últimas horas no Pacífico mexicano, mas longe do litoral oeste do país, do qual está se afastando, informou hoje o Serviço Meteorológico Nacional (SMN). 
O especialista do SMN Jaime Albarrán disse à Efe que o ciclone, a sétima tempestade tropical da temporada no Pacífico, "foi gerado na última hora de quarta-feira, mas na primeira parte do mesmo dia já havia se tornado uma depressão tropical".
Segundo o último boletim do SNM, das 5h (7h de Brasília), a tempestade estava localizada 495 quilômetros a sudoeste de Cabo San Lucas, na ponta da península de Baixa Califórnia (oeste), e 230 quilômetros a oeste-noroeste da Ilha Socorro, que pertence ao estado de Colima, também no oeste do país. O "Gil" possui ventos sustentados de 75 km/h e seqüências máximas de 90 km/h, e se desloca rumo a oeste a uma velocidade de 22 km/h. Por isso, por enquanto, "não apresenta risco para o México", afirmou Albarrán.
O índice de risco da tempestade é moderado, e os únicos estados mexicanos em alerta por sua presença são Michoacán, Colima, Jalisco, Nayari, Sinaloa e Baixa Califórnia Sul, nos quais podem ocorrer chuvas, grandes ondas e ventos fortes. A previsão do SMN indica que às 13h (15h de Brasília) a tempestade tropical estará localizada 615 quilômetros a sudoeste de Cabo San Lucas e 390 quilômetros da Ilha Socorro.
O SMN indica que as chuvas poderiam causar deslizamentos de terra em regiões montanhosas do país e enchentes em zonas baixas e no litoral. As previsões do instituto afirmam que até o fim da temporada de ciclones tropicais, em novembro, devem ser registrados no Pacífico dois furacões intensos e três moderados. 

Fonte: Último Segundo


----------



## Vince (31 Ago 2007 às 11:08)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*

Como tinha falado ontem no topico  Época de Furacões (Atlântico 2007), o 95E no Pacífico chegou hoje a Depressão Tropical #11, hoje deverá chegar a Tempestade tropical com o nome *Henriette* e depois furacão Cat1.


----------



## Brigantia (2 Set 2007 às 03:20)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*



> *Tempestade tropical faz seis mortos*
> 2007/09/02 | 00:17
> México: rochedos caíram em casas. Derrocadas provocadas por chuvas torrenciais
> 
> ...


Fonte: © PortugalDiário



Imagem de satélite da tempestade tropical bem sobre o México:










Fonte: © CNA


----------



## Brigantia (2 Set 2007 às 03:38)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*

Aqui fica a previsão do percurso da HENRIETTE para os próximos 5 dias:


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2007 às 11:03)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*

As intensas chuvas deixadas pela tempestade tropical Henriette em sua passagem pelo Pacífico mexicano deixaram seis mortos no estado de Guerrero, no sul do país, cinco deles menores de idade, disse no sábado à agência Efe a subsecretária de Defesa Civil estatal, Núbia Sayago. Todas as vítimas mortais foram registradas no balneário turístico de Acapulco, onde o deslizamento de uma encosta provocou a queda de uma enorme rocha sobre uma casa do porto.
O acidente causou a morte de dois menores e de um adulto e ferimentos em outras duas pessoas. Em outro fato, mais três menores morreram em um bairro próximo, após a queda de uma cerca, também causada por um deslizamento de terra. O único dado que vazou sobre a identidade dos mortos é que os cinco menores têm idades entre cinco e 16 anos.
Defesa Civil deslocou 200 soldados para a faixa litorânea de Acapulco, onde também se encontram militares para atender à população. Além dos dois albergues que existem na região, onde atualmente são atendidas aproximadamente 35 famílias, foram criados três refúgios temporários na parte baixa de Acapulco, para apoiar a evacuação de pessoas desabrigadas pelas inundações e possíveis desmoronamentos.
Henriette se afasta neste momento do litoral do Pacífico mexicano e tem um nível "moderado" de periculosidade, segundo o último boletim do Serviço Meteorológico Nacional. 

Estadão


----------



## Gerofil (2 Set 2007 às 11:32)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*

*Tempestade tropical ganha força no México e pode se tornar furacão neste domingo*

A tempestade tropical Henriette que atinge o México pode ser transformar em furacão até este domingo (2). As informações são do Centro Nacional de Furacões (NHC, na sigla em inglês), com sede em Miami. Oficiais mexicanos já deram alerta à população sobre riscos de inundações. As autoridades recomendaram fechamento de escolas, alerta nos portos e interrupção da pesca em pequenos botes. 
Henriette é o resultado da transformação da depressão tropical 11-E, que estava no Pacífico mexicano nos últimos dias e ganhou força até se transformar em uma tempestade tropical localizada a 140 km ao sul do balneário turístico de Acapulco. A zona litorânea atingida pelas chuvas que acompanham a tempestade se estende pelos Estados de Jalisco, Michoacán, Guerrero e Oaxaca, informou Alberto Hernández, meteorologista do SMN. 
Hernández disse que Henriette pode se transformar em furacão neste domingo (2) na altura de Jalisco, com ventos de até 130 km/h. 

Cidade Verde


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 00:24)

*Re: Época de Furacões (Pacífico Este 2007)*

*México: huracán Henrriete deja 21 mil personas sin agua y luz* 

Al menos 21 mil personas quedaron sin luz y agua este martes por los efectos del huracán Henrriete a su paso por el estado mexicano de Baja California (noreste), informaron las autoridades. *Henrriete, que entró a Baja California sobre el mediodía con categoría 1 de 5, dejó sin agua y luz a cuatro localidades, incluida la capital estatal, La Paz, y la zona turística de **La Rivera*.
La capital del estado se quedó sin agua corriente debido a la inundación de 22 pozos de bombeo y también se cortó el suministro de energía eléctrica, dijo el alcalde, Víctor Castro. Los pacientes del Hospital San José del Cabo fueron evacuados por una inundación, dijo el delegado de Seguro Social, Carlos Mendoza.
En tanto, la vía principal de acceso a la zona turística de Los Cabos estaba cerrada por derrumbes, mientras que por la carretera corta circulaban sólo vehículos pesados. Las previsiones de las autoridades estatales indicaban que posiblemente Henrriete baje a tormenta tropical en las próximas horas.
Como tormenta tropical, Henriette ocasionó la muerte de siete personas el fin de semana pasado en el sur y el sureste de la costa del Pacífico de México como consecuencia de aludes de rocas y lodo registrados por las lluvias. 

Fonte: El Nuevo Diário

*Henriette causa inundações e danos em estradas do México* 

O furacão Henriette, que atingiu nesta terça-feira a península mexicana da Baixa Califórnia, com a categoria 1 na escala Saffir-Simpson (que vai até 5), provocou pequenas inundações na cidade de La Paz e problemas nas estradas causados pelo transbordamento dos rios. O município de Los Cabos, por onde passou e onde permanecem 6.000 turistas após a retirada de três mil na segunda-feira, ficou praticamente incomunicável pelos danos nas estradas e o fechamento desde a noite passada do porto e do aeroporto internacional.
Entretanto, em La Paz, capital do estado, as intensas chuvas produziram inundações entre 80 centímetros e um metro. Em Los Cabos 1.600 pessoas foram evacuadas de suas casas pelo exército e distribuídas entre os 17 hotéis da zona, enquanto que La Paz o número de evacuados cresce a quase 1.300.
Na capital estatal foram registradas pela manhã cenas de pânico de última hora em supermercados e postos de gasolina e, ao meio-dia houve cortes parciais de eletricidade em algumas zonas.

Fonte: AFP


----------



## Gerofil (5 Set 2007 às 19:58)

*Furacão "Henriette" continua avanço pelo noroeste do México*

O furacão "Henriette" continuou nas últimas horas avançando pelo noroeste do México, pelo Golfo da Califórnia, e ameaça agora o sul do estado de Sonora, após passar pela Península da Baixa Califórnia, onde deixou desabrigados e interrupções de energia. No último boletim emitido pelo Serviço Meteorológico Nacional (SMN) às 8h (10h de Brasília) o índice de periculosidade do furacão continuava "forte".
Na terça-feira, o furacão atingiu o município de Los Cabos, no extremo sul do estado da Baixa Califórnia Sul. Hoje, está a 145 quilômetros a lés-sudeste da cidade de Loreto, e a 95 quilômetros a oeste de Topolobampo, no estado de Sinaloa. 
O SMN, que depende da Comissão Nacional de Água (Conagua), mantém duas áreas de alerta, uma entre La Paz e Loreto, e outra entre Topolobampo e Bahía Kino, localidade do estado de Sonora, que nas próximas horas deverá ser atingida pelo "Henriette". O meteoro se desloca a 20 km/h para o norte acompanhado de ventos sustentados de 120 km/h e seqüências de até 150 km/h.
O fenômeno tem ainda potencial de causar chuvas intensas na Baixa Califórnia Sul, de mais de 100 litros por metro quadrado entre Santa Rosalía e La Paz, e de mais de 75 litros por metro quadrado nas coisas de Sinaloa e Nayari.
Na terça-feira, "Henriette" deixou várias cidades de Baixa Califórnia Sul sem eletricidade, mas a Comissão Federal de Eletricidade (CFE) espera restabelecer hoje até 50% do fornecimento. Segundo autoridades locais consultadas pela agência Efe, na terça-feira um hospital público foi inundado em San José do Cabo, e cerca de 25 doentes tiveram que ser removidos. Além disso, a cidade ficou sem os serviços de energia elétrica e água.
Rivera, uma comunidade de 3 mil habitantes, ficou incomunicável por terra com o aumento do volume de água do rio Las Pocitas. No município de Los Cabos 4 mil pessoas se refugiaram em 20 albergues temporários, enquanto em La Paz, capital do estado, 2.500 pessoas recorreram aos abrigos. Os aeroportos e portos da região foram fechados.

Fonte: Último Segundo


----------



## Gerofil (6 Set 2007 às 10:23)

O que restou do FÉLIX parece querer organizar-se no Pacífico ...


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2007 às 11:11)

Gerofil disse:


> O que restou do FÉLIX parece querer organizar-se no Pacífico ...



Seria possível, mas é altamente improvável.

Repara nisto:

*Carta 7:00 (6z)*
O remanescente da depressão ex-Felix está ainda sobre Terra, na fronteira entre a Guatemala e o México.







*IR*
Essa convecção que estás a ver no pacífico não está directamente associada à depressão







*Loop*
E na animação, não se vislumbra qualquer circulação associada ao remanescente do Felix. A circulação acabou, por isso é que o Felix também acabou no NHC. Embora para ver a circulação seja muito melhor ver a animação do visivel, mas agora ainda é de noite.

Loop IR:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/loop-rb.html

Loop Vis:
http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/watl/loop-vis.html

A sair alguma coisa daquela bolsa de convecção, sem a ajuda da depressão e dalgum remanescente da circulação seria dificil, teria que recomeçar tudo de novo, e seria um novo sistema, que nada teria a ver directamente com o Felix. Mas pode acontecer.


----------



## CMPunk (14 Set 2007 às 22:39)

*Re: Previsão e Seguimento Furacões (Atlântico 2007)*

Amigos novas informações que tenho aqui, tava no Wunderground e vi isto que vos pode interessar. Parece que se anda a formar algo novo. 

Não sei o que isto é, mas deixo aqui para analisarem.

*Invest 96*

Aqui deixo a imagem de Satelite.


----------



## Vince (18 Set 2007 às 18:15)

No Pacífico (Este) desenvolveu-se a TD#12E, *Depressão Tropical nº 12.*
Está previsto que se intensifique amanhã para Tempestade Tropical, se isso suceder terá o nome de *Ivo*.


----------

